# Need help finding a dream knife



## Newbieanyway (Oct 29, 2022)

I saw Ryan from district cutlery sharpen a customer knife and felt in love with it but couldn't find any info on the product


----------



## gentiscid (Oct 29, 2022)

you can PM him or ask in the post. He is a very friendly guy.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks like a Nigara Hamono honyaki.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 29, 2022)

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Looks like a Nigara Hamono honyaki.


this is def the answer, unless it's one of their crazy damas that looks like a hamon, those exist too: Nigara Troll Killer Mt Fuji with Moon Gyuto 270 mm - Curly Siamese Rosewood and horn


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 29, 2022)

Apparently they do honyaki:


----------



## Newbieanyway (Oct 29, 2022)

Apparently, according to some people I know these have San mai construction so they're not honyaki even though there's a honyaki like finish


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 29, 2022)

Newbieanyway said:


> Apparently, according to some people I know these have San mai construction so they're not honyaki even though there's a honyaki like finish


They do both, apparently they do honyaki as well


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 29, 2022)

Nigara Honyaki Aogami #2 300mm Sujihiki with Blue Stabilized Wood Handle


This extraordinary sujihiki knife is honyaki-forged with Aogami #2 steel, by Nigara's 7th generation owner Tsuyoshi Yoshizawa. Being the steel guru of Japan, Nigara Hamono has created this knife using honyaki forging, yet adding a forged Damascus finish above the Hamon line. The forged monosteel...




burrfectionstore.com





This is cool, never seen something like this, it is a "true" honyaki with a hamon...but then forge welded dama is added above it.


----------



## Newbieanyway (Oct 29, 2022)

I know they do both. I have a honyaki already I'm just looking for the specific one that in the photo


----------



## blokey (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks like this thing here.








Nigara Aogami Troll Killer Damascus Gyuto 240mm


About Nigara Hamono - Nigara-san is a relatively new knifemaker out of Aomori prefecture, but they are not new as a company. The company has been around for over 350 years, tracing back to their swordsmith ancestors. Knifemaking is a small part of what they do; they also produce large steel...




knifewear.com


----------



## Newbieanyway (Nov 3, 2022)

blokey said:


> Looks like this thing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's not a troll killer


----------



## blokey (Nov 3, 2022)

Guess the best is ask Ryan then, it do look like one but with out dots








Nigara Hamono


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------

